# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Viết chương trình nhập vào một mảng các số nguyên sau đó

## quynhhoa

*bài 1*: viết chương trình nhập vào một mảng các số nguyên sau đó:
-in các phần tử của mảng ra màn hình theo thứ tự vừa nhập vào
-in các phần tử của mảng ra màn hình theo thứ tự ngược với thứ tự vừa nhập vào
-tìm phần tử lớn nhất, nhỏ nhất, tính giá trị trung bình các phần tử trong mảng
-in ra màn hình một dòng gồm các số lẻ của dãy
-in ra màn hình một dòng gồm các số chẵn của dãy
-in ra màn hình các giá trị khác nhau của mảng
-tìm phần tử có giá trị bằng số nguyên a nào đó được nhập vào từ bàn phím
-in ra các phần tử nhỏ hơn, lớn hơn 1 số nguyên a nào đó được nhập vào từ bàn phím
-sắp xếp mảng theo thứ tự tăng dần
-sắp xếp mảng theo thứ tự giảm dần

----------


## chautuanpro91

ẹc ẹc biết loại lập trình j` mà code (pascal,c,c++,...) [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thangmarketing

java hoặc c#
thì qua http://hoclaptrinhcanban.tk heng
có bài giải của bạn ở đó rùi đó

< bso tay luôn l>

----------


## duthu94

mình làm được mấy cấu hà, ko biết có dc ko ? mà cho mình hỏi câu "tìm phần tử có giá trị bằng số nguyên a nào đó được nhập vào từ bàn phím" là phần tử xuất hiện đầu tiên hay là phần tử cuối cùng, vì lỡ có 2 phần tử trùng nhau thì biết lấy cái nào ?
thông cảm chưa làm hết được.............^^!

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0ll3su78

----------

